# Stand von JavaEE und AppServern



## Tashtego (2. Jan 2020)

Hi.

Ich hatte bereits ein wenig Erfahrung mit EJB/JSF/JPA. Und dabei auch Erfahrung mit JBoss Appserver (jetzt WildFly) und Glassfish gesammelt. In letzter Zeit hab ich beruflich mehr mit Spring machen müssen. Ich komme wegen einer Oracle Zertifizierung jetzt jedoch wieder zurück zu JavaEE (oder EE4J?). Und jetzt hab ich massive Probleme.

Hintergrund ist, ich verwende Ubuntu 18 LTS 64 Bit und habe sowohl OpenJDK11 als auch JDK13 von Oracle installiert. Dann wollte ich (wegen des Schulungsmaterials) WebLogic 12 c installieren. Das geht aber weder mit der OpenJDK Variante, noch mit JDK13. Jedenfalls hab ich es nach der Installation nicht zum Starten bekommen. Außerdem hat NetBeans aktuell gar keinen Support mehr für WebLogic (wohl aus Lizenzgründen). Glassfish 5 hab ich dann als nächstes probiert. Auch der lief mit JDK13 nicht und wird im EclipseEE unter der Server-Ansicht nicht erkannt. Er startet auch nicht.

Mit etwas Googeln hab ich dann die Aussage gefunden, daß Glassfish 5 nur JDK 8 unterstützt, welches ich aber in meinem aktuellen Ubuntu auf die Schnelle nicht mal mehr sauber installieren konnte wegen fehlender 32 Bit Bibliotheken...

Jetzt frag ich mich halt, ob dieser Strategiewechsel von Oracle mit den schnelleren Releasezyklen nun zu Problemen führt mit den gängigen AppServern. Und ob die alle mit den ganzen Java-Versionen überhaupt noch hinterherkommen? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr da? Welche AppServer und Java-Versionen setzt ihr ein, wenn ihr jetzt ein neues Projekt im EE Bereich starten wollt? 

Gruß
Tashtego


----------



## httpdigest (2. Jan 2020)

Ein

```
sudo apt install openjdk-8-jdk
```
sollte ohne Probleme auf jedem Ubuntu funktionieren. Hast du das schon probiert?


----------



## Tashtego (2. Jan 2020)

Erstmal danke für deinen Beitrag. Aber OpenJDK geht nicht mit WebLogic. Eventuell mit Glassfish. Aber mir geht es weniger um eine Installationshilfe. Sondern mehr um eine Bestätigung meiner Theorie, dass die AppServer nur Java 8 können. Und mir geht es um Erfahrungsberichte von euch und Background Infos.


----------



## kneitzel (3. Jan 2020)

Also laut Website von Oracle geht WebLogic auch mit Java SE 12:








						Aktualisieren Sie Weblogic auf die Cloud
					

Modernisieren Sie Ihre Serveranwendungen, reduzieren Sie Zeit, Kosten und steigern Sie die Effizienz, ohne Ihren Code zu ändern.




					www.oracle.com
				




Da ist SE 12 und EE 8 explizit erwähnt.
Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn das nicht unterstützt würde.


----------



## Tashtego (3. Jan 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Also laut Website von Oracle geht WebLogic auch mit Java SE 12:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK in dem Fall werd ich einfach mal das ganze Handbuch durchstöbern müssen, wie man den Server richtig aufsetzt. Jar starten, GUI-Installation durchklicken und Domain anlegen scheint nicht zu reichen, um den Server zum laufen zu kriegen 

Bei GlassFish bleibts aber wohl noch dabei, daß die etwas hinten dran sind. Und es ist schade, daß die ganze Integration in Eclipse und NetBeans nicht sauber funktioniert.


----------



## mrBrown (3. Jan 2020)

Wildfly läuft auch mit Java 11 und größtenteils auch mit Java 13.


----------



## Tashtego (3. Jan 2020)

Größtenteils? Wie wirkt sich das denn aus, wenn etwas nicht geht?


----------



## mrBrown (3. Jan 2020)

Tashtego hat gesagt.:


> Größtenteils? Wie wirkt sich das denn aus, wenn etwas nicht geht?


Keine Ahnung, hab bisher keine Fehler gehabt.

In den Release-Notes wird aber auf Fehler hingewiesen:



			
				https://wildfly.org/news/2019/10/03/WildFly18-Final-Released/ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> By run well, I mean the main WildFly testsuite runs with no more than a few failures in areas not expected to be commonly used.


----------



## kneitzel (3. Jan 2020)

Ich würde mich auch sehr wundern, wenn die aktuelle LTS Version von Java nicht nach wenigen Monaten unterstützt würde. Das würde mir zumindest schon zu denken geben und für mich auch gegen den Einsatz eines solchen Application Servers sprechen.

Wobei dies etwas vereinfacht dargestellt ist. Aber man wünscht sich in der Regel ja doch eine aktive Entwicklung, denn man will ja auch dass mögliche Bugs und Security Probleme schnell behoben werden ....


----------



## Tashtego (3. Jan 2020)

Naja gut also die meisten AppServer sollten eine aktuelle Java-Version unterstützen. Daß WebLogic kein OpenJKD untersützt, mag sein, da es ja von Oracle ist. Daß NetBeans wiederum WebLogic nicht mehr unterstützt, ist vermutlich Lizenz-bedingt. Bleibt noch das Problem mit Eclipse und dem Nicht-Erkennen von Glassfish. Und meine bisherige Unfähigkeit, einen der AppServer bei mir zum Laufen zu bringen  Aber dann werd ich halt einfach neue Versuche mit Wildfly und openliberty starten und das beste hoffen. Danke für eure Feedbacks.


----------



## Tashtego (12. Jan 2020)

Nur für den Fall, dass hier jemand drüber stolopert. Bei mir läuft jetzt alles so wie es sollte.
- JDK 8 als Zip manuell runterladen und entpacken, JAVA_HOME sauber setzen auf diese Version
- WebLogic runterladen und mit JDK8 von Oracle installieren
- NetBeans in der alten Version 8.1 (die in der Oracle Schulung verwendet wird) runterladen
- NetBeans 8.1 mit einem Parameter starten: --jdkhome /opt/jdk-8u231-linux-x64/jdk1.8.0_231/
Und siehe da, alles so wie im Tutorial gefordert


----------

